# what to look for in a new toilet



## maxmillan (May 26, 2010)

I'm going to remove an old toilet and put in a new one.  I'm not sure if there is any difference between a $30 toilet and a $200 toilet?  I'm am so not a plumber, but my brother is.  I want a toilet that will flush well, easy to clean and make me feel like I'm sitting on a throne.  What do I look for?

Thanks for helping with a silly query.


----------



## inspectorD (May 26, 2010)

When I think about what I need in a toilet, I think about comfort. How high off the ground, how big the flush , and how comfy the seat.
I go and log in some seat time at the local plumbing supply shop showroom.
They will tell you all about all the new bells and whistles...Have fun.


----------



## majakdragon (May 26, 2010)

I want functionality. Since I am not using it as a long term seating situation, I just want it to work. With the exception of height, most toilet "comfort" is achieved by the seat, most of which will fit any brand toilet. If you live near a Home Depot, go to their plumbing section and look at the wall display they have with all the specifications of the toilets they sell. You will find that the discharge hole may be from 1-1/2" up to 2-3/8". This is a big difference. American Standard uses Fluidmaster fill-valves, which I really like. Short or long flushes can usually be adjusted with the flapper chain. Make sure the trap is fully glazed.


----------



## TxBuilder (May 26, 2010)

Have you talked to your Brother about it? See what he installs the most of and repairs the least and I would settle for one or the other.


----------



## Redwood (May 26, 2010)

I'm a big time Toto fan...
I'd consider the Toto Drake II comfort height with sanagloss finish to be the ultimate deal in the Toto line...


----------



## CraigFL (May 26, 2010)

I like the elongated bowl but my wife falls thru so I bought a child seat for her 

Don't let the eco-people decide for you or you'll be flushing it ten times to deal with everything. Toto is good but you can find a good working one for less $$.


----------



## mudmixer (May 26, 2010)

Get a "comfort height" or what is slightly higher. - Not applicable to "bomb sight" installations. Some upscale international home have both plus a bidet,

An elongate bowl is also desirable.

Dick


----------

